# Dallas County Upcoming Doggie Swim Events



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*August 21, 2011 4 p.m. to 7 p.m.*
Rowlett Pooch Plunge
Wet Zone Waterpark
5304 Main St.
Rowlett, TX 75088


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*September 10, 2011*
1 p.m. to 4 p.m.
Carrollton Pooch Pool Party
Rosemeade Rainforest Aquatic Center

Bring your dog out for friendly
competitions and swimming. Your pooch
won’t want to miss dog races, dress-up
competitions, dog/owner look-alike contests
and a chance to splash around with fourlegged
friends (dogs must have leashes and
proper tags). Cost is $3 per dog
and free for humans.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I cannot locate the Plano one, but know it's the same day as Carrollton's, Sept 10.....IMO Carrollton's is MUCH better anyway!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh this sounds like fun, this is great, we don't have anything like this in my area.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

So cool. Literally! What a great way to beat the heat!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We had fun today at Mesquite, but we only stayed a short time. Toby seems to wreck his paws on the decking plus he gets so overworked his heart starts beating too fast so we cut it short. It was cloudy and cool too but we were happy about that! Toby had a blast. We didn't get any good photos--cloud cover and some water spots on the lens, but I'll try to upload a few to the photos part later on this weekend. 

I saw another golden owner there with her two dogs. Her older guy (almost 12) is an anal cancer survivor (over a year) and I almost broke into tears of happiness seeing him enjoying the water--I just love seeing cancer survivors living life! 

I also saw a few obese goldens there as well--how sad.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Dallas_Gold ~

Let me know the next event you go to. Bella and I would love to meet-up!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Dallas_Gold ~
> 
> Let me know the next event you go to. Bella and I would love to meet-up!


That would be fun! We are aiming for next Sat. Garland, but it depends on Toby's paws and if we need to be here for some workers we have coming this next week for interior repairs that we need finished asap!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Anyone going to the Garland event this morning, or Richardson this p.m. or Rowlett tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We went to Garland and left after 30 minutes after the first dog fight broke out. That was our plan all along because this one has a "reputation". Sheesh....what are people thinking bringing aggressive dogs to events and then not being around when their dog starts biting and fighting another dog? :doh::doh: We are so fortunate that Toby was right there with us the entire time, totally focused on the ball and us, nothing else. This is a nice venue and popular event, run by a dog organization, not the city, and that may be why they don't kick aggressors out. Last year, after we left, they had a huge dog fight and police were called out.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

wow I wish I had seen this post earlier. Is anyone going to the Sept 10th Carrollton and Sept 17th Wags and Waves events?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

canine_mommy said:


> wow I wish I had seen this post earlier. Is anyone going to the Sept 10th Carrollton and Sept 17th Wags and Waves events?


Yes, I'm going to the Carrollton event and meeting a friend with 2 goldens herself. You should come! It's a much larger pool area than the Plano one.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

That's great! I'll definitely be there. My pup, Austin is 8 months old now and has swum only twice, but simply loves the water. The event starts at 1pm, rt? Are you guys planning to be there at 1? I'll look for y'all


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

canine_mommy said:


> That's great! I'll definitely be there. My pup, Austin is 8 months old now and has swum only twice, but simply loves the water. The event starts at 1pm, rt? Are you guys planning to be there at 1? I'll look for y'all


Yes, we'll be there right at 1, and probably won't stay too long because Toby gets so over-exercised so quickly there! 

This particular pool is great for puppies because they have several pools in the complex, all open, including a small wading pool for the smaller pups, a diving pool and a main pool.

It will be so fun to meet you! Just go towards the barking golden demanding balls and that will be us!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Canine Mommy & Dallas Gold~

It would be great to meet both of you! Anne- are you planning on being there right at 1:00 still? I'll look for the ball-hound!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Canine Mommy & Dallas Gold~
> 
> It would be great to meet both of you! Anne- are you planning on being there right at 1:00 still? I'll look for the ball-hound!


We're going to try. I have workers here tomorrow trying to finish our swimming spa project and I am not sure if they will delay me or not. I'm the blonde woman with a camera in waterproof housing with a fanatical barking golden retriever BTW. The friend I'm meeting has 2 goldens, one of her friends will be in charge of one. The friend has an English accent and she can point you in my direction. I'm not sure if hubby will be in attendance--he got delayed on the West Coast today. If so he's really tall and will be throwing balls in the pool for the fanatical barking Golden retriever.  Follow the loud barking. :uhoh:


----------

